# Different/wierd/creative/special ammo?



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

I made this topic because id like to see if you guys use any different , unique ammo for hunting or maybe plinking. anything out there?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

some things ive found that work well are fishing round sinkers.good for duck after using a cheap wally world slingshot that my dad owns.

i almost got em was about 2 inches away from its neck about 50+ feeet.Clay balls work well after being microwaved or even flour balls in the oven.good for small birds and paper punchers! another one is shooting coins although id not recommend these a whole lot as these may cause fork hits and may hit your hand,but give it a try.they are cheap (sometimes) and fun too! Airsoftt bbs and acorns are fun to compete with friends and shoot each other.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

hahahahaha,i usally play airsoft lol,most of the time


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> some things ive found that work well are fishing round sinkers.good for duck after using a cheap wally world slingshot that my dad owns.
> 
> i almost got em was about 2 inches away from its neck about 50+ feeet.


Get caught doing that and your butt is going to be in a sling.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For hunting I like cylindrical lead slugs.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/?hl=%2Bwooden+%2Bmold

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I've used a bunch of random things as ammo. Mentos (unstable flight) , acorns, Play Doh balls (These hit pretty hard), wax balls (stick to things), Jello (it would actually go through paper if you hit it twice in the same spot), wet toilet paper (shooting bugs off the wall), jelly beans, grapes (went pretty fast actually and I shot myself in the foot once, it was red for at least 2 hours), mini cookies, walnuts, pecans, almonds, in-shell peanuts, cashews, hazelnuts, pistachios. duct tape balls, cut up string cheese, cheese cubes, chocolate covered raisins, yogurt covered raisins, gummy bears (these are nearly indestructable!), fruit roll ups, my baby teeth, marshmallows, dice, pencil eraser, gumballs, jawbreakers. And I think that's it. There's probably more that I don't remember though. And obviously, most of these are pretty bad for any actual destruction & power.  Though I suppose it'd be fine for just shooting around.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

nice selection and its legal here to hunt ducks,u need a hunting permit,and your allowed.,sinkers are good for thick skin animals! they cut right through!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

also where do you guys buy your ammo? looking for the cheapest place to buy ammo from. I know the larger the size ammunition the less you get in a pound or bag. any suggestions?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi BB: here's a link on cheap ammo:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23637-cheap-ammo/


----------



## InsomniacOwl (Dec 18, 2013)

You know what I use that works really well? Nuts. Metal nuts. Go to Tractor Supply and you can get about 100 of them for $2. They fly so far and straight and hit with quite a punch. And they are easy to hold in the pouch as well!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I could have sworn I replied to this thread..


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Tentacle you did,and im afraid ill hit my hand with the hexnuts,im actually scared,lol,how do you hold it in the pouch?


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually its not legal to hunt anything with a slingshot in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

It's also illegal to hunt waterfowl with any type of lead ammunition.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I've actually never hit my hand with hex nuts. Well maybe 1 or 2 glancing blows but that's about it. And welcome to the SSF InsomniacOwl!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Please everyone ... Let me remind you that this is a public forum with many impressionable younger members. It is contrary to forum policy to discuss shooting humans. So I ask you to please be a bit more restrained in your posts.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree,my friends brother got banned from this forum thats why i avoided it for a while but decided to join.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great source for ball bearings is Royal Steel Balls. Be sure you tell them it is for slingshot ammo.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

BunnyBlaster said:


> . . . and shoot each other.


 :nono:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah...understood. I did put that disclaimer in, but probably shouldn't have posted at all, sorry.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sorry to be the cop :angrymod: but that is why they pay me the big bucks! :rofl:

Thanks for your understanding guys ... :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## InsomniacOwl (Dec 18, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> Tentacle you did,and im afraid ill hit my hand with the hexnuts,im actually scared,lol,how do you hold it in the pouch?


I haven't had any issue with this. I just hold it sideways, with my fingers over the hole in the middle. It keeps it nice and flat and pushed back into the pouch. I fear if I held it the other way, it would spin like a coin through the air. Just imagine it as a wheel rolling forward. Shoot it that way! =)



Sunchierefram said:


> I've actually never hit my hand with hex nuts. Well maybe 1 or 2 glancing blows but that's about it. And welcome to the SSF InsomniacOwl!


Thank you! I've been a lurker for a while now. Figured it was time to join, finally.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I like hexnuts too...and they are especially effective when the centre hole is filled with lead. Other favourites are lead fishing sinkers (particularly the 38 gramme ovals); Charles' cast lead plugs; and, of course, the 'lobrounds' for sheer destructive nastiness !


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok,ill give it a try,because ive shot coins before and got some fork hits,but they are pretty good penetrators on cardboard,its cool and fun,the coins are like sticking out of the wall.


----------



## kohlqez (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been shooting 5/16" hexnuts with just one layer of TBG and they blow through a can like it's nothing. I have to be careful though cause if I hit my catch-bucket it will break


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow,imagine killing deer with hexnuts! lol


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

BunnyBlaster said:


> wow,imagine killing deer with hexnuts! lol


I think you'd need heavy lead !! But check out Madison Parker's vids on YouTube where he talks about ammo.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea i seen,it,could u use steel for deer,headshots?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

BunnyBlaster said:


> yea i seen,it,could u use steel for deer,headshots?


no good asking me that  but i'm sure others will say


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

lol,its illegal anyway but in survival situation,i think it would work depends on range.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> yea i seen,it,could u use steel for deer,headshots?


What so if it was legal you would try it?

not being funny but its just plain stupid, we all know its been done before but it could have gone the other way and took its eye out, why try and push it too far, just know your limits and stick with them


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i was just wondering if in a survival situation where guns are gone and all left to use is a slingshot,i wouldnt try it,unless i was in that situation,id rather use my 12 gauge or deer rifle.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> i was just wondering if in a survival situation where guns are gone and all left to use is a slingshot,i wouldnt try it,unless i was in that situation,id rather use my 12 gauge or deer rifle.


Ah ok mate


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

1 inch ice balls. thats the most unique ammo i have shot.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow! thats a good idea! i once shot 2-5 bbs wrapped in a thin layer of tissue and shot them out of an old ss,good spread too! i bet you could take mice with them!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

o yea has anyone tried iron ore pellets? i just found them,are they any good?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Before considering trying deer with a slingshot, unless it's a heavy slingbow, I'd give Jorg Spraev's slingshot vs pork cheek video a careful look. Unless it's a real emergency, I just don't think a slingshot has the power for a clean, ethical hunting kill, even with a headshot. Headshots are not recommended for deer hunting with a rifle or bow.

Joerg's pork cheek video


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

This one too:


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow,ok,thanks for the link!


----------



## InsomniacOwl (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, I have a weird one for you. I just tried this because I was bored and had the pieces lying around. I took two beer bottle caps and used a clothespin to hold them together as flush to each other as I could. Then I glued them together. It shot surprisingly well. Well enough that I went looking for more bottle caps. I currently have four more sets drying. And the good thing about that is, you can usually get them for free. Just go for a up and down the road and look for beer bottles that people have thrown out. A lot of time, they will have the tops still on them.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea,i can get lots of those,and how did you glue them? bottom to bottom?


----------



## InsomniacOwl (Dec 18, 2013)

Like this


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea,thats cool! do they fly stright? i wonder if you but like lead bird shot inside or something to make it heavier you could hunt game,and make a distraction round by putting metal or beads inside so when you shoot it it makes a ringing sound , :hmm:


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

any fork hits or hand hits?


----------



## InsomniacOwl (Dec 18, 2013)

I've only tested it in the house so far. It was cold out so I didn't go out for long. I will try it out tomorrow and see how well it shoots. I did knock the heck out of some cardboard and red solo cups in the house, though. It shoots much like a hex nut does, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

InsomniacOwl said:


> Okay, I have a weird one for you. I just tried this because I was bored and had the pieces lying around. I took two beer bottle caps and used a clothespin to hold them together as flush to each other as I could. Then I glued them together. It shot surprisingly well. Well enough that I went looking for more bottle caps. I currently have four more sets drying. And the good thing about that is, you can usually get them for free. Just go for a up and down the road and look for beer bottles that people have thrown out. A lot of time, they will have the tops still on them.


add something in the inside to add some weight, rocks, pellers, b.b.s, pieces of metal, washers, etc., etc., etc. :thumbsup: your gonna have fun .


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea thats what i said,a good cat smacker id say! lol


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

The only way a deer could be taken in a survival situation would be to knock it out with a head shot and then quickly run up and dispatch it. Would be both difficult and somewhat dangerous, considering if the deer wakes up as you run to it then you could find yourself in close quarters with a very angry deer. Has been done before though.

Would recommend making an atlatl and spear for big game in a survival situation if it ever comes to that.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

One of my friend (a kid )made these two types of ammo, the crystal one was hand grind from a 3/8" could rip off bark , the nut and stud combo is the most powerful one could easy embed into the bark , and it is well balanced fly straight. he said that these ammo are use for self defense purpose because he is a vegetarian


----------

